# flowrite valve



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, maybe a stupid question. I am on a commercial job,and on the hot wtaer return, aftre the pump they have a flowrite valve and accritemp. What is the purpose of the flowrite and accritemp on a hot water return line?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

A return line is run to the furtherest fixture served by the water heater. Most installs have an aqua stat to control the temp saving run time on the pump when the temp is satisfied.

The return line helps bring hot water faster to the fixtures by keeping the water at a set point in the line. When you have a water line that is sitting there without flow you loose heat in the line..

Having the return cuts that out delivering hot water at a faster rate rather than waiting on it to warm up when a no flow line is opened at the faucet... Bigger the heater and longer the run of pipe justifies the size of the pump.

And the only stupid question is the one that is never asked...


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> A return line is run to the furtherest fixture served by the water heater. Most installs have an aqua stat to control the temp saving run time on the pump when the temp is satisfied.
> 
> The return line helps bring hot water faster to the fixtures by keeping the water at a set point in the line. When you have a water line that is sitting there without flow you loose heat in the line..
> 
> Having the return cuts that out delivering hot water at a faster rate rather than waiting on it to warm up when a no flow line is opened at the faucet... Bigger the heater and longer the run of pipe justifies the size of the pump.


I know what a recirc. line is for but the flowrite valve and accritemp are not connected to pump. sorry, if there was some confusion.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Your original post asked what the purpose of a return line was...

Where are they installed? 

My guess is they are controlling the flow to balance out the system


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Your original post asked what the purpose of a return line was...
> 
> Where are they installed?
> 
> My guess is they controlling the flow to balance out the system


Any restriction on the return makes the pump too large for the job.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:



> Any restriction on the return makes the pump too large for the job.


Depends 

Could have installed a larger pump for future build outs down the road. 

Hard to say without knowing particulars


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

its a college. the recirc pump is more of a booster till it gets to the boiler room. i just did not understand why you would restrict a 3/4 inch line. which i think is all ready a little to small for the return line. considering how far it has to travel.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

To balance the system. To keep loop hot with minimum flow through the heater by choking down the line. It slows flow and heater fires less 

RJ is rite a smaller pump would do the same thing. But to fine tune the flow a balance valve / circuit setter valve is needed. It has the ports to check and adjust the flow and balance the line 

Same thing on hydronic systems


----------



## Mike Rosselli (Aug 15, 2013)

Flowrite is just a check valve that is designed for hot water and hydronic heat applications and the accutemp monitors water temp in return line and controls on/off to pump. It won't be wired to pump but it will be wired to relay switch controlling pump.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

